# 1920's-30's Tricycle Identification



## Rambler (May 2, 2018)

I would like to know if anyone can identify who the manufacturer was? There is a name plate but mostly illegible. 

I'm hoping someone can identify and post a photo of a matching nameplate in better condition. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 3, 2018)

Well, by process of elimination based on the shape of the badge you can rule out Columbia, Iver Johnson, and Colson. I'm purely guessing it is a product of American National, but a few companies such as Gendron and Toledo were brought into the parent AN company each having their own models and unique head badges. Plus, some were no doubt sold through store chains and had the store brand badge. I've only seen a few of the various badges that were used by AN, however this one doesn't look familiar. Shame there isn't some way to clear up the graphics because it doesn't appear far from being readable.

Love these big wheel tricycles from back in that era.

Dave


----------



## Rambler (May 4, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> Well, by process of elimination based on the shape of the badge you can rule out Columbia, Iver Johnson, and Colson. I'm purely guessing it is a product of American National, but a few companies such as Gendron and Toledo were brought into the parent AN company each having their own models and unique head badges. Plus, some were no doubt sold through store chains and had the store brand badge. I've only seen a few of the various badges that were used by AN, however this one doesn't look familiar. Shame there isn't some way to clear up the graphics because it doesn't appear far from being readable.
> 
> Love these big wheel tricycles from back in that era.
> 
> Dave




Dave,

Thank you for your thoughts on the subject of tricycle manufacturer.  I was thinking Gendron myself though I wasn't aware of American National and Toledo as tricycle manufactures so those may be possibilities as well.  I have spent a good deal of time trying to read what the head badge says but beyond a couple letters it's just so scraped/worn away my only hope at this point is for someone to recognize the script on one of their own tricycles or riding toys, or to identify an exact match based on tricycle construction.  As you suggested, the head badge may even advertise a store brand rather than manufacturer, simply impossible to tell as this point.  All I can say for sure is there seems to be a slightly angled line under the script but beyond that I'm simply guessing as what the letters possibly are.

Thanks,
Tyson


----------



## ridingtoy (May 4, 2018)

Rambler said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts on the subject of tricycle manufacturer.  I was thinking Gendron myself though I wasn't aware of American National and Toledo as tricycle manufactures so those may be possibilities as well.  I have spent a good deal of time trying to read what the head badge says but beyond a couple letters it's just so scraped/worn away my only hope at this point is for someone to recognize the script on one of their own tricycles or riding toys, or to identify an exact match based on tricycle construction.  As you suggested, the head badge may even advertise a store brand rather than manufacturer, simply impossible to tell as this point.  All I can say for sure is there seems to be a slightly angled line under the script but beyond that I'm simply guessing as what the letters possibly are.
> 
> ...




Some of the AN trikes badged for American National had that angled line below the name "American" which was also angled with the line. Your badge could be very similar to this AN decal - http://www.tricyclefetish.com/images/research/manufa6.jpg Of the letters you can make out is there any chance the full name could spell "American"?

Dave


----------



## Rambler (May 4, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> Some of the AN trikes badged for American National had that angled line below the name "American" which was also angled with the line. Your badge could be very similar to this AN decal - http://www.tricyclefetish.com/images/research/manufa6.jpg Of the letters you can make out is there any chance the full name could spell "American"?
> 
> Dave




Dave,

Thanks for the American National lead. I did some looking at American National and while it's hard to say with100% certainty, the similarities between them do make it a possibility.


----------



## 2jakes (May 4, 2018)

Horsetrikes | TricycleFetish.com The site for everything Tricycle ...

See American National.


----------



## Rambler (May 4, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> Some of the AN trikes badged for American National had that angled line below the name "American" which was also angled with the line. Your badge could be very similar to this AN decal - http://www.tricyclefetish.com/images/research/manufa6.jpg Of the letters you can make out is there any chance the full name could spell "American"?
> 
> Dave




Dave,

While reading your suggestion on the Sonda Scooter post to look at a pedal car book I flied open my riding toy book and there in front of me was the answer all along.

This tricycle is without a doubt an "Olympic" the badge edge outline matches perfectly and even what is remaining of the lettering script is a perfect match. Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 4, 2018)

Looks like you nailed it right on the head! Terrific job sleuthing that badge out. I remember seeing the Olympic catalog page in the book but have never seen an actual Olympic badged tricycle before. You've got a rare find in trikes there! looks like it's obviously an AN tricycle badged for a chain or hardware store with a close similarity in design with the eagle and scripted name.

Dave


----------

